# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Το ζεμπρακι δεν κατεβάζει το ενα πόδι του και ειναι υποτονικο

## Lvl80

Καλημερα, έχουμε μια οικογένεια απο ζεμπρακια εδώ και 2 χρονια. Ξεκινήσαμε με ενα ζευγάρι, έκαναν 3 ζεμπρακια τα οποια τα έχουμε μεγαλώσει στα χέρια μας και ειναι φιλικά και ημέρα. Ενα απο τα 3 ειναι αρσενικό. Περίπου 10 μηνών. Τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες κρατάει το ενα πόδι κοντα στο σώμα του. Σήμερα ειναι αρκετά υποτονικο, κάθεται κάτω και δείχνει σαν ναρκωμενο. Κάπου κάπου πηγαίνει να φάει και να πιει νερό και ξαναγυρίζει στην γωνία του κλουβιου.  Δεν μπορει να καθίσει πολυ ώρα στο κλαρακι γιατι στηρίζεται στο ενα πόδι και ενώ τον παίρνει ο ύπνος γέρνει και πέφτει. Τι μπορω να κάνω? τα παιδιά του εχουν αδυναμία και εχουν στεναχωρήσει πολυ. Το ποδαράκι του μοιάζει σαν να εχει κατι επάνω..δεν ειναι σαν τον άλλων πουλιών..σαν να εχει μια λευκή κρουστα. Εχω δει παρόμοιες φωτογραφίες στο forum απο αλλα πουλιά που εχουν τα πόδια τους αυτη την εικόνα. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## Anastasis

Καλωσορισες στο foroum.Μπορεις να βαλεις μια φωτογραφια για να ξερουμε περιπου πως ειναι???
Ειναι καπως ετσι????

----------


## Lvl80

Δεν νομιζω οτι μοιάζει με αυτο.. Ειναι πιο πρησμενο και κόκκινο. Εχω φωτογραφία, αλλα δεν ξέρω πως να την ανεβάσω απο το iPad.

----------


## Anastasis

Σαν αυτο μοιαζει?Ουτε εγω ανεβαζω φωτο απο το ipad επειδη ειναι πιο περιπλοκο.Αν θες να ανεβασεις πηγαινε εδω http://www.imageshack.us/

----------


## Lvl80

Ναι! Μοιάζει περισσότερο με αυτο.. Θα προσπαθήσω να στειλω φωτό για επιβεβαίωση. Ειναι και 2 πόδια του ετσι, αν και σηκώνει μονο το ενα.

----------


## Lvl80



----------


## Anastasis

Τα δακτυλα του ειναι ενταξη ή ειναι γυρισμενα???

----------


## Lvl80

Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να στειλω φωτογραφία, δεν ξέρω αν εμφανιζεται. Τα δάχτυλα είναι καλά. Το πόδι του ειναι πρησμενο ελαφρώς κόκκινο και κίτρινο σε κάποια σημεία.

----------


## jk21

Φιλε ή φιλη δες εδω ακριβως

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.*τη διαδικασια (αφου κανεις εγγραφη σε καποια σελιδα οπως αυτη που σου ειπε ο Αναστασης ) και βγαλε τοσο τα ποδια του πουλιου εκει που εχει προβλημα ,οσο και την κοιλια του χαμηλα με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα του με υγρα δαχτυλα ,καθως και τις κουτσουλιες του

----------


## Lvl80

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Lvl80

Ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες.. ελπίζω να ανέβηκε η φωτο. Αν ναι, τώρα θα στείλω και τις κουτσουλιές του.

----------


## jk21

θελω και μια της κοιλιας του να φαινεται το δερμα 

Αν και σε πρωτη φαση ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι υπαρχει και προβλημα στα ποδια .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι και θεμα ακαρεων ,αλλα σιγουρα υπαρχουν επιμολυνσεις 

ξεκινα αμεσα επαλειψη με μια απο τις αλοιφες 

celestoderm 
dalacin 
ή terramycin 

που θα βρεις σε φαρμακειο 

πρωι και απογευμα για 6 μερες και βλεπουμε 

βαλε αντι πατηθρες ,σχοινι στο κλουβι 



καθαρισε πληρως τον χωρο του κλουβιου 


περιμενω ομως και την κοιλια του ,γιατι μπορει να υπαρχει προβλημα και εκει

----------


## Gardelius

Καλώς Ήρθες.

Γράψε μας και το όνομα σου αν θέλεις. 

Αναλυτικά κοίταξε εδώ  Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα...

----------


## Lvl80

Οι πατήθρες είναι τα κλαράκια, σωστά; Χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιώ κάτι απολυμαντικό για να καθαρίζω το κλουβί; Αντί για αυτά τα αντιβιοτικά σε κρέμα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι πιο φυσικό όπως προπολη σε κρέμα; Σε σχέση με τα παιδιά μου χρειάζεται να ανησυχώ μηπως κολλήσουν κάτι; Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!

----------


## Lvl80

Το όνομα μου είναι Μαρίνα. Ευχαριστώ και για το άρθρο ώστε να ξέρω επόμενη φορά τι ακριβώς να σας στείλω.. Εκτιμώ πολύ την υπομονή σας.

----------


## jk21

Μαρινα η κουτσουλια δειχνει οκ ,αλλα θα ηθελα να ειμαστε σιγουροι ,οποτε μολις σε βολεψει ,βγαλε και την κοιλιτσα του 

Ειμαι μεγας οπαδος της προπολης και μπορεις στο ενδιαμεσο να βαλεις και απο αυτην αν θελεις ,αλλα τη δεδομενη στιγμη ,επειδη υπαρχει εντονο προβλημα και το πουλι δειχνει να στρεσσαρεται ,θα ελεγα να ξεκινησεις με μια αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη .Αν θελεις βαλε την dalacin που ειναι χωρις κορτιζονη (κλινδαμυκινη ειναι η ουσια της  ) και εχει καλη δραση σε δερματικα μικροβια .

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/1225#content

εχει λιγο κατω απο 5 ευρω και ειναι σε μορφη γελης (οχι λιπαρη ) και θα δροσιζει κιολας τα ποδαρακια του απο τη φλεγμονη

----------


## Efthimis98

> Σε σχέση με τα παιδιά μου χρειάζεται να ανησυχώ μηπως κολλήσουν κάτι;


Δεν μπορούν να κολλήσουν τίποτα ... από το πρόβλημα που έχει το πουλάκι!  :Happy:

----------


## Lvl80

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την βοήθεια.. Δε εχω καταφέρει να βγάλω μια καλη φωτογραφία την κοιλίτσα του και δεν θελω να τον κουράσω περισσότερο.. Πάντως ήδη δείχνει να πηγαίνει καλύτερα. Εχει αρχίσει να πατάει το ποδαράκι, ενώ η διάθεση του εχει βελτιωθεί πολυ. Κάπου διάβασα οτι μπορουσα να του προσθέσω μερικές σταγόνες αλόης στο νερό του ως πολυβιταμινη. Βρήκα φρέσκια και το δοκίμασα, νομιζω οτι του έδωσε δύναμη. Όταν τελειώσουν οι 6 μέρες θα σας στειλω φωτογραφία για το πως πηγαίνει. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παρά πολυ!

----------


## jk21

βαζεις την αλοιφη που λεγαμε; 

ναι η αλοη βοηθα τα πουλια στο ανοσοποιητικο ,αλλα δεν ειναι πολυβιταμινη .Ελπιζω να μην δινεις σε υψηλη ποσοτητα (θελει τζελ αλοης απο 0.15 εως 0.3 ml στα 100ml νερου )

----------


## Lvl80

Νομιζα οτι λογω των πολλων βιταμινων που έχει η αλοη οτι λειτουργεί ως  πολυβιταμινη. Να πω την αλήθεια δεν ήξερα πόσο να βάλω και ξεκίνησα με πολύ λίγο για παν ενδεχόμενο.   Ένα δύο σταγόνες στο νερό, το οποίο αλλάζω κάθε μέρα. Οσο για την κρεμα, ξεκίνησα απο προχθες με την dalacin. Η διαφορα ειναι αισθητή. Ελπιζω να είναι μονο αυτο το πρόβλημα κσι να λυθεί τοσο απλά. Προπολη δεν εχω βαλει ακομη.

----------

